# Going to Mogollon Rim!



## Rique (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey everyone! Hope all are well. I am seriously planning a trip to the Mogollon Rim later this month or early August. I see the monsoon seems to be starting earlier. Rains setting in next week. Any chances I’ll find grantii??


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm inclined to be skeptical considering how abysmal the rains have been everywhere.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Rique (Jul 7, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> I'm inclined to be skeptical considering how abysmal the rains have been everywhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Not the happiest news...but somewhere inside of me I feel that an earlier monsoon means early emergence and flight times - e.g. 6 weeks earlier than usual. I hope so, at least.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 7, 2021)

Hopefully so. Ant queens might fly too depending on the temperature and amount of rain.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rique (Jul 7, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> Hopefully so. Ant queens might fly too depending on the temperature and amount of rain.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I’ll definitely hope for this. I hope I come back with trophies. Thank you  

Departing this coming, or next Monday...


----------



## scolopendra277 (Jul 7, 2021)

The flights have been terrible this year. you could find possibly queens, but they haven't flown particularly much. If you flip over rocks you might find a few queens.


----------



## chanda (Jul 7, 2021)

Rique said:


> Hey everyone! Hope all are well. I am seriously planning a trip to the Mogollon Rim later this month or early August. I see the monsoon seems to be starting earlier. Rains setting in next week. Any chances I’ll find grantii??


That seems pretty early to find grantii. I usually find them bookending labor day weekend - late August through early- to mid-September - but good luck! Maybe they'll be out early this year.


----------



## Rique (Jul 7, 2021)

scolopendra277 said:


> The flights have been terrible this year. you could find possibly queens, but they haven't flown particularly much. If you flip over rocks you might find a few queens.


Eeks ...I hope we’re all on the same page here, I was referring to Dynastes grantii. Can I get a ‘yes, flights should be good’?


----------



## Rique (Jul 7, 2021)

chanda said:


> That seems pretty early to find grantii. I usually find them bookending labor day weekend - late August through early- to mid-September - but good luck! Maybe they'll be out early this year.


Thank you for giving me some hope Chanda. I was noting an earlier than usual monsoon, I hope I’m correct. The rains are coming in on Monday and onward for that sector of AZ.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 8, 2021)

If nothing else it's an extraordinary area geology wise being the abrupt southern end of the great divide.


----------

